

Gartner: Android Became more popular than iPhone in US - nikils
http://www.gartner.com/it/page.jsp?id=1421013&

======
marknutter
I think this is probably more related to the fact that the iPhone is still
AT&T only. Most non tech savvy people not on AT&T are probably presented with
whatever android based phone is hot and told its just like the iphone and they
go ahead and purchase it. I wonder how the platforms would compare platform-
wise if they were all available on all networks.

